# install problems: Cd or Dvd drives can't read Warhammer Mark of Chaos Discs



## deadwater (Dec 26, 2009)

My computer's cd drive and dvd drive will not read the installation disc for Warhammer: Mark of Chaos. I opened My Computer and tried to manually run the disc but no disc shows up. Both drives work with other games I own. I even tried to install the game on my wife's computer but the game disc would not show up on her computer either. I tried disc 2 and 6 as well to see if they would read, but they did not. The game is an gift and is used. It came from Amazon.com I think.
My computer meets the requirement to run Warhammer: Mark of Chaos. (I checked with system requirements before asking for the game)

Processor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 1746MHz
Video Card Nivida GeForce 6200 128MB 
Direct X Version 9.0c
Memory 2 GB
Operating System XP
Currently 541 GB of free space on drive C
I have installed a few other games on my computer before trying to install this game and one game after failing to install Warhammer so my drives seem to be okay. Thanks for any help you can give me. Deadwater


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi deadwater and welcome to TSF,
What conditions are the CDs in, are they scratched?
What is the make/model of your CD/DVD drive?
Out-of-date firmware can have read issues with new types of CD formats.


----------



## deadwater (Dec 26, 2009)

The CDs look great. The following information comes from system information on my computer:
Drive D:
Description CD-ROM Drive
Name LITE-ON DVDRW 5HW-160P6S
Manufacturer (standard CD-Rom drives)
SCSI Target ID 0
PNP Device ID IDE\CDROMLITE-ON_DVDRW_SHW-160P6S____PS09___\5&5035A8...
Driver c:\windows\system32\drives\cdrom.sys (5.1.2600.3364 (xpsp_sp2_qfe.080502-1233),61...

Drive E:
Description CD-ROM Drive
Name LITE-ON LTR-48247S
Manufacturer (Standard CD-ROM drives)
SCSI Target ID 1
PNP Device ID IDE\CDROMLITE-ON_LTR-48247S____PPB1____\5&5035A8F&0...
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys (5.1.2600.3364 (xpsp_sp2_qfe.080502-1233),61...

Hope this is what you need. Thanks again. Deadwater


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the discs can't be read on more than one computer and your CD/DVD drives work ok with other discs, the used game discs are probably faulty (or blank if they look like home-made backup copies).

Try on a third computer if possible, then return them for a refund or replacement.


----------



## deadwater (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello again,
I tried the disc on my daughter's computer as well with the same results that the discs would not read. I will see if I can get them replaced. I would like to thank both Aus_Karlos and Koula for their help. Deadwater


----------

